# Jetseal delivery to Ireland



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi,

I sent an email to [email protected] but have had no reply.

I would like to know the cost to post a bottle of jetseal 109 to Dublin Ireland.

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Try [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi buddy, Sorry about that I will get a reply back to you this morning.

Johnny


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Hi buddy, Sorry about that I will get a reply back to you this morning.
> 
> Johnny


No prob, thanks.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Neil its £3.95 for that.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Hi Neil its £3.95 for that.


Great stuff Johnny,

Whats the best way to place the order?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

When its back in it will be available on the site and you can order on there. 

All the best 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> When its back in it will be available on the site and you can order on there.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Johnny


Hi Johnny,

I placed the order last night but delivery to Ireland came up as £20, I put a comment in stating you quoted £3.95 delivery. Is that ok?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------

